# Sports Ratings



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

What happened to those ratings on football games - telling you if the game is good or not? I loved that feature and it disappeared a week or so ago. I tried turning the feature off and then back on again, but no luck


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I've never seen it.. But I also block all ESPN and local sport channels on my TV due to lack of interest. 

Yup..... I'm different. Never cared for sports.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I used to have it but haven't seen it lately. Though I don't care about sports and what is happening is that I manually record at certain times and sometimes there's a sports event.


----------

